# Apache beim Booten starten

## denic

Brauche auf meinem Gentoo System einen WebServer.

Habe dazu Apache gemerged.

Doch wie kann ich Apache beim booten mit starten lassen ?

----------

## meyerm

"rc-update add apache default"

Ich habe mir die Syntax jetzt nicht genau angeschaut, vielleicht ist sie komplett falsch, aber damit solltest Du die richtige leicht finden (kurz: das Zauberwort heisst rc-update)

----------

## cyc

ist richtig

----------

## Konfuzius

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> "rc-update add apache default"
> 
> 

 

Das wollte ich auch schreiben  :Smile: 

Aber da warst du wohl schneller..

----------

## meyerm

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> Das wollte ich auch schreiben 
> 
> Aber da warst du wohl schneller..

 

Strike!  :Cool: 

Das macht die jahrelange CounterStrike-Erfahrung. Da trainiert man seine Reflexe. Hier haetten wir den besten Beweis, dass dies dann auch im "normalen" Leben was helfen kann.  :Wink: 

----------

## denic

Danke Jungs,

hat einwandfrei gefuntzt.

Noch eine Frage : 

Damit ich meine PHP Scripte nutzen kann brauche ich im Apache PHP

Unterstützung. Habe dazu php und php_mod gemerged. Reicht das oder

fehlen noch weitere Packete. 

Habe auf der Apache und PHP wenig dazu gefunden.

Welche Zeilen muss ich dan noch in die /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf 

hinzufügen, damit die php mods gefunden werden ?

Danke

----------

## Kaeptn

Also wenn PHP kompiliert wurde, brauchst du in die httpd.conf nur folgendes eintragen:

AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

MfG

Fritz

----------

